# Some Changes ... 128px Avatar. Names taken but unused.



## Eledhwen (Oct 25, 2010)

DaPence: said:


> A Few Changes
> Greetings!
> 
> I've made a few changes here. One, which some may like, and one I should have done long ago, is to increase the avatar size to 128x128 pixels. 80x80 is so twentieth century.
> ...


Good that people who grabbed Tolkien names early, then didn't use the forum, are being deleted. I'll stick with Eledhwen, though.

Whoop! Already changed my avatar to the all new, bigger size.:*up


----------



## Prince of Cats (Oct 25, 2010)

I WANNA BE BILBO

NO, TOM BOMBADILL!

If not a name change perhaps a fresh avatar :*)


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 25, 2010)

Wasted no time enlarging my avatar to better show the details of the food in it. :*D


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 25, 2010)

An increased avatar size cap is a most welcome change. :*)


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 25, 2010)

I like that avatar you have Sharkey!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 25, 2010)

Cool, I like yours too, and especially dapence's new one. I'm looking forward to seeing what others will put up


----------



## Uminya (Oct 26, 2010)

Great stuff!


----------

